# Pea Dumplings >> Completely Indian!



## vickie1388 (Jan 15, 2009)

*





Time: 15-30 mins*

*Indredients :*
Peas -100 gms
Gram Flour -200 gms
Chilli powder-1/2 tsp
Coriander powder-1/2 tsp
Baking powder-1/2 tsp
Salt to taste
Water-1/4 cup (approx)
Oil for frying

*Method :*
Dry grind the peas in a mixer .mix with gram flour and put all other ingredients.
Mix water and make a thick batter. keep aside for 15 min.fry as small dumplings in hot oil.Serve with mint chutney or tomato ketchup. 

Fast and Easy!
Enjoy!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

Where do I start? LOL. First, are they cooked peas or raw? And if cooked, are they set aside until dry then used? And what is gram flour? And lastly, is the pea stuff a filling and if so what is the dough or wrapper?
Sorry for all the questions, beginner here with Indian food, but thanks in advance!


----------



## radhuni (Jan 15, 2009)

> Where do I start? LOL. First, are they cooked peas or raw? And if cooked, are they set aside until dry then used? And what is gram flour? And lastly, is the pea stuff a filling and if so what is the dough or wrapper?



I also have all these questions.

One thing I can tell you gram flour ('besan' in Hindi) is the flour prepared from chana dal or chick pea.


----------



## radhuni (Jan 15, 2009)

How can I make those shapes (as shown in picture) with batter? We can make it with tight dough but not with batter.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

We have ethnic grocery stores here, but I am thinking I am going to have to do some searching around to find it. So it is made from chick peas ground into flour? Or a combo of flour and chick peas? Cause if I had a guide I could probably make it in my food processor.. hopefully.


----------



## radhuni (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes it is made from chick peas ground into flour.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 15, 2009)

Maverick - re: the chickpea flour, Asian markets do carry it.  I've had 2 pounds of it sitting around that I bought on a lark because I saw a recipe on tv that called for it,  but that I've never even opened - lol!  Guess it's time for me to crack open one of my gazillion Indian cookbooks & start using it.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

That would be cool, I am gonna look around for it and see if I can find it.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 15, 2009)

Would this be a variety of samosa? I have had a spicy version at a local Indian restaurant that I like very much. I have also had potato in them. Vickie, your photo looks very inviting indeed.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 15, 2009)

But I have to agree that the photo is VERY misleading when paired with the recipe.  The photo is clearly of a filling inside a carefully folded dumpling wrapper.  The recipe is for a fried dropped dumpling.  Which is which?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kinda sounds like it, in the way that all those fry breads are similar or ravioli and cheese blintzes and what not are similar...


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 15, 2009)

^Now I have you doing it, Mav! Lol.
Exactly!!!! However, I think blintzes are close cousins to cannelloni.  Andy was married to an Italian woman and she loved blintzes because she related them to cannelloni.


----------



## radhuni (Jan 16, 2009)

The food shown in the picture not familiar to me. But I am sure you cannot prepare that food according to given recipe.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 16, 2009)

Food is the tie that binds us, LOL.


----------



## vickie1388 (Jan 18, 2009)

radhuni said:


> I also have all these questions.
> 
> One thing I can tell you gram flour ('besan' in Hindi) is the flour prepared from chana dal or chick pea.



yes.. gram flour is besan in hindi prepared from the chana dal!
n peas used are raw!


----------



## vickie1388 (Jan 18, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Would this be a variety of samosa? I have had a spicy version at a local Indian restaurant that I like very much. I have also had potato in them. Vickie, your photo looks very inviting indeed.



samosa is too spicy .. this one's not.. though u can make it spicy including the "chaat masala", n greem chillie's!


----------



## vickie1388 (Jan 18, 2009)

radhuni said:


> How can I make those shapes (as shown in picture) with batter? We can make it with tight dough but not with batter.



yup.. its with the tight dough..  instead frying bake it in oven.. it will be good ! Low cal!


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 19, 2009)

Not a very well explained and articulated recipe.  

The most popular pea stuffed recipe is for kachori.  That's the only one I know that I would classify as totally "Indian"

If anyone is interested they can google for kachori recipe.  

I make mine as follows:

I make a dough using a mixture of wheat, white, semolina and gram flour and good amount of oil.  It's almost like a rich pastry dough but without shortening. 

I make a filling with peas (you can use frozen ones), spices (cumin, corrainder, fennel, black pepper, green chilies, cilantro, sugar, lime juice).  Ensure you cook this down until the peas are a mush and dry.  

Let it cool. 

Make small discs (1 inch) from the dough, fill with a tiny bit of pea mixture.  Fold it inwards, press and lightly flatten into 1 inch discs with your hands.  You can make all of these then fry and enjoy with a dipping sauce of your choice. 

I like to make a tamarind sauce or a green mint and cilantro sauce.


----------

